

Some Guy Named Ethan Made an App Called 'Ethan' That Lets Anyone Message Him - oguzb
http://www.businessinsider.com/ethan-is-the-top-app-on-product-hunt-2014-10

======
bazuka
Kind of brilliant...

~~~
tomashertus
Indeed.

